# Wish us luck!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tomorrow morning at 8 a.m. or so, we head for the Homeward Bound sanctuary to meet several dogs, one of which will undoubtedly come home with us. I spoke with 'our' volunteer last night, and there are between 6 and 8 candidates for us to meet. She is going to talk to Jody, who runs HBGRR, today and get the latest info about who was adopted over the weekend and who Jody thinks will be good matches for us. Julia has her eye on Ernie, a 5-year-old golden/Lab X. I was hoping to get an older dog, but we'll see how things go. Julia is incredibly excited about this. I'll charge the camera batteries tonight and promise to take lots of pictures.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good luck to you guys and thanks for rescuing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, how exciting !!!! Can't wait for pics and stories..... there's going to be one happy, lucky dog tomorrow !!!! Give him/her a big welcome hug from the Dallas clan.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Best of luck to you tomorrow. Can't wait to see some pictures of your new family member.


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Looked at Ernie on the website and he looks fun! Lots of cute black dogs there too! You are going to have such fun! Wish it was me! A whole herd to pick and choose you!  That boy Duke is just calling to me!!


PS. My first post actually! Looking at all those sweet dogs just waiting for you made my eyes mist up and I had to de-lurk and tell you good luck!

Jodie
foster to Sophie (8yo golden)
mom forever to Dutchess (1989?-2005)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah! good luck! why not bring home 2?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

utcarsons said:


> Looked at Ernie on the website and he looks fun! Lots of cute black dogs there too! You are going to have such fun! Wish it was me! A whole herd to pick and choose you!  That boy Duke is just calling to me!!
> 
> 
> PS. My first post actually! Looking at all those sweet dogs just waiting for you made my eyes mist up and I had to de-lurk and tell you good luck!
> ...


 
Welcome. Glad you came out of lurking mode. Start a thread under new members, so we can hear all about your crew and give you a proper GRF welcome !!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

just wondered how many you can fit in your car. if i had a choice of between 6 ti 8 goldens I'd be carting 6 to 8 home. couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
golden heaven
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

utcarsons said:


> Looked at Ernie on the website and he looks fun! Lots of cute black dogs there too! You are going to have such fun! Wish it was me! A whole herd to pick and choose you!  That boy Duke is just calling to me!!
> 
> 
> PS. My first post actually! Looking at all those sweet dogs just waiting for you made my eyes mist up and I had to de-lurk and tell you good luck!
> ...


Welcome to the forum! 

Duke is on our list, too, as are Apollo, Annie, Jaida, Champ, Oliver and some others (I need to go look at the list to refresh my memory). Tuba was on our list, but his foster family is going to adopt him.


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Duke is on our list, too, as are Apollo, Annie, Jaida, Champ, Oliver and some others (I need to go look at the list to refresh my memory). Tuba was on our list, but his foster family is going to adopt him.


All fabulous... What a lucky day! 

Jodie
(who will now go post in the new member forum since ive been "outed" )


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jodie. Go under new members and introduce yourself to everyone.l


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good Luck on finding your new furever buddy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck and take lots of pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*well??????*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's what I was think.... Where


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Me too. WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive been checking all day everywhere... The suspense is killing me!

Jodie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom!!*

Jackson's Mom:

We're all in suspense!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Karen...

You can find her update post here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41323


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for telling me where Jackson's Mom's update about Tia is!!!:wave:


----------

